# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Вирус или нет?

## Sapfira

Неделю назад перестал работать интернет (не отвечал DNS-сервер).  Приходили специалисты от провайдера, но сделать ничего не смогли,  сказали, что скорее всего в системе вирус. До этого, каждую неделю  проверяла компьютер разными сканерами, ничего опасного не было, если  что-то подозрительное и находилось, тут-же удалялось.
После того, как сказали, что в системе вирус, проверила компьютер Dr.Web  Cureit, Malwarebites Anti-malware и AVZ (пришлось проверять с  устаревшими базами, т.к без интернета обновить было невозможно). Первые  два ничего не нашли, AVZ нашла только подозрение на троян в каком-то  файле (не системном), файл этот удалила, но проблема с интернетом не  решилась.
Единственное, что помогло, это переустановка системы.
Теперь интернет работает, но стала постоянно появляться страница с просьбой ввести капчу, при заходе на многие сайты.
Проверила здесь свой IP-адрес, в результате было написано "Заражен Этот IP (или NATting для компьютера, который заражен) с *гаммой* Spambot. Другими словами, это участие в бот-сети.". 

Может быть такое, что заражен другой компьютер, с этим-же IP, а интернет  заблокировался у меня? И если это опять повторится, можно-ли будет,  что-то сделать без переустановки системы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

> Может быть такое, что заражен другой компьютер, с этим-же IP, а интернет заблокировался у меня?


Такое вполне возможно. Но я бы рекомендовал, чтобы наши специалисты проверили на вирусы по правилам - http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=136-pravila

----------


## Sapfira

Вот логи, но врятли найдется вирус, т.к система была переустановлена:

----------


## mike 1

Ваш провайдер?




> IP: 81.1.206.254
> Страна: Russian Federation
> Город: Барнаул
> Провайдер: JSC "Zap-Sib TransTeleCom"

----------


## Sapfira

> Ваш провайдер?


Нет. Моего провайдера сложно найти по IP-адресу, почти всегда будет неверная информация. Видимо, сразу несколько провайдеров имеют один и тот-же IP-адрес.
P.S. Адрес оканчивается на 228, а не 254.

----------


## mike 1

Тогда пропишите в сетевом подключении провайдерские DNS адреса.

----------


## Sapfira

> Тогда пропишите в сетевом подключении провайдерские DNS адреса.


Там и так все прописано, иначе интернет-бы не работал.

----------


## a.alona

что за операционка? откуда качали?

----------


## Sapfira

> что за операционка? откуда качали?


Windows 7, лицензионный диск.

----------


## a.alona

для начала 
пинги проходят? например "ping 8.8.8.8"  если проходит пинг то пропишите в настройки днс 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4 
это днс гугла
если глухо как в танке переустановите винду и на голой винде проверте работу инета, дровами только запаситесь и перепишите настройки сети

----------


## Sapfira

> для начала 
> пинги проходят? например "ping 8.8.8.8"  если проходит пинг то пропишите в настройки днс 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4 
> это днс гугла
> если глухо как в танке переустановите винду и на голой винде проверте работу инета, дровами только запаситесь и перепишите настройки сети


Интернет давным давно уже работает и заработал он, только после переустановки системы. Вопрос заключался в другом. Если, кроме переустановки системы ничего не помогало, значит, проблема была в самой системе и хотелось-бы знать, можно-ли было решить данную проблему без переустановки.

----------

